# Corner Clamps



## JeffH (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi. I am recently renovating all my old woodworking tools, both hand and power. I realized I do not have a decent corner clamp. I don’t build cabinets or anything large, so I doubt I need a set of four. I’ve looked at many online, and read what are the “highest rated” or “best top ten”. These facts vary greatly from one site to another. My question is this: I see most fall into two categories. One is the kind that have a 90 degree corner bracket. and a self centering single L shaped jaw. These use only one screw for tightening. So one loosened both pieces are free to move(or fall out). The others, which I see less of, have basically the same fixed 90 degree bracket, but have two separate movable jaws with two separate screws for tightening. I’m leaning in this direction, because I have issues with my right arm and hand. I think it would be asier to secure one piece first, and then place the adjoining piece in position and tighten. Both types, have a jaw opening between about 
2 1/4 to 3 inches, and jaw height about 1 1/4 to 1 3/4 inches. I don’t need anything larger. Are there advantages/disadvantages from one to the other. I would think the single screw kind would be more difficult, but in the ratings, they’re always the most recommended.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have six of the small, double clamp style used primarily for projects like picture frames that I inherited from my FIL. Dad's been gone for nearly twenty years and I've used them once to assemble a mirror frame. They did work well. I could position the parts, clamp one tightly, apply the glue and spline, and slide the other piece into place, and clamp it up. There is room to wipe away squeeze out. I probably would not buy a corner clamp though. I have corner jigs for cabinet assembly and would likely use those with Quick Grip clamps to accomplish the same thing. Having dual use things in the shop saves space and money for other more highly used tools.


----------



## JeffH (Jan 8, 2022)

I was thinking those small two screw types would be easier, but the “Pros” all seem to recommend the other ones. I’m playing around with different types of joints, mostly for learning how to set up my saw or router to do them. I still want one, but. I just can’t see me trying to hold two pieces 
in place simultaneously while trying to tighten the screw handle. I only have two hands, and one has very little control due to nerve damage. I think the single screw kind might be more difficult. I was hoping to find someone who has used or uses the double screw independent jaw type. If I get no negative comments, that’s what I’ll go with. Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

JeffH said:


> Hi. I am recently renovating all my old woodworking tools, both hand and power. I realized I do not have a decent corner clamp. I don’t build cabinets or anything large, so I doubt I need a set of four.
> 
> I’ve looked at many online, and read what are the “highest rated” or “best top ten”. These facts vary greatly from one site to another. My question is this: I see most fall into two categories. One is the kind that have a 90 degree corner bracket. and a self centering single L shaped jaw. These use only one screw for tightening. So one loosened both pieces are free to move(or fall out). The others, which I see less of, have basically the same fixed 90 degree bracket, but have two separate movable jaws with two separate screws for tightening.
> 
> ...


This will make it easier to read.


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

JeffH said:


> I was thinking those small two screw types would be easier, but the “Pros” all seem to recommend the other ones. I’m playing around with different types of joints, mostly for learning how to set up my saw or router to do them. I still want one, but. I just can’t see me trying to hold two pieces
> in place simultaneously while trying to tighten the screw handle. I only have two hands, and one has very little control due to nerve damage. I think the single screw kind might be more difficult. I was hoping to find someone who has used or uses the double screw independent jaw type. If I get no negative comments, that’s what I’ll go with. Thanks


You are right about the two clamp variety are easier to use. I purchased a set from Sears 40 years ago and use them on nearly every project. This is a eBay picture on the set I have.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Several years ago I had a set of those two screw style clamps, and they worked well for me. What I usually had to do was loosely clamp each piece to get a close fit, and then slide them against each other to get a perfect match of the corners, before fully tightening each screw. That said, I'm not aware of any corner clamp design that perfectly aligns each piece automatically (i.e., doesn't need some manual fine tuning)- but my experience is limited.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I like spending other people's money as much as anybody else, but it seems like these are only useful for butt or miter joints, and only for very short boxes, and for a box you need eight anyway?


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

sanchez said:


> I like spending other people's money as much as anybody else, but it seems like these are only useful for butt or miter joints, and only for very short boxes, and for a box you need eight anyway?


It’s obvious you don't have these clamps. For a box, (any size) you assemble one side with the two clamp, corner clamps and then use bar clamps or even strap clamps, for the other side. The corner clamp will hold the project square or very close to square, while you put the other clamps on it. I have used these clamp on all the different kinds of joints.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, that makes much more sense. Thanks Roger!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

rogerh said:


> You are right about the two clamp variety are easier to use. I purchased a set from Sears 40 years ago and use them on nearly every project. This is a eBay picture on the set I have.
> View attachment 434624


I have these . I think I've used them once in 39 years.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Corner clamps I use:
These:










And these:









The bigger ones work best because the handles are easier to work than the old Craftsman type miter clamps whose tiny sliders bump into the bench top. I took mine off and use an pin punch to tighten the jaws, much better. I haven't made a mitered frame in years, but they are handy when gluing a cabinet to get the sides square to the shelves and top and bottom.

You can make your own right angle clamps for gluing up cabinets:


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 4 of these.
Milescraft - 8" ClampSquares (woodcraft.com) 
I have found them to work pretty well. Mitered corners are always a bugger. These made them almost easy.


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

I have small vise I use on my drill-press with those aluminum push nut. Be carful because I striped it and had the replace the spring with a bolt.


----------



## JeffH (Jan 8, 2022)

rogerh said:


> You are right about the two clamp variety are easier to use. I purchased a set from Sears 40 years ago and use them on nearly every project. This is a eBay picture on the set I have.
> View attachment 434624





rogerh said:


> You are right about the two clamp variety are easier to use. I purchased a set from Sears 40 years ago and use them on nearly every project. This is a eBay picture on the set I have.
> View attachment 434624


Those are exactly the type I’ve been looking at, made by Bessey. I think I’m gonna go with those.


----------



## JeffH (Jan 8, 2022)

jdonhowe said:


> Several years ago I had a set of those two screw style clamps, and they worked well for me. What I usually had to do was loosely clamp each piece to get a close fit, and then slide them against each other to get a perfect match of the corners, before fully tightening each screw. That said, I'm not aware of any corner clamp design that perfectly aligns each piece automatically (i.e., doesn't need some manual fine tuning)- but my experience is limited.


Mine too, that’s why I was asking. The self aligning type have only one clamp, but the screw can move side to side, as well as the clamping head. There are many copies in other brands, but it looks like they all need you to hold the two boards and try to tighten it at the same time.


rogerh said:


> You are right about the two clamp variety are easier to use. I purchased a set from Sears 40 years ago and use them on nearly every project. This is a eBay picture on the set I have.
> View attachment 434624





JamesTinKS said:


> I have 4 of these.
> Milescraft - 8" ClampSquares (woodcraft.com)
> I have found them to work pretty well. Mitered corners are always a bugger. These made them almost easy.


I have seen those type, and I think they would be my best option for larger projects like cabinets or entertainment centers. I was admiring a pair from Woodpecker, USA. Then I remembered I’m not Jeff Bezos. 🙂


----------



## JeffH (Jan 8, 2022)

jdonhowe said:


> Several years ago I had a set of those two screw style clamps, and they worked well for me. What I usually had to do was loosely clamp each piece to get a close fit, and then slide them against each other to get a perfect match of the corners, before fully tightening each screw. That said, I'm not aware of any corner clamp design that perfectly aligns each piece automatically (i.e., doesn't need some manual fine tuning)- but my experience is limited.
> [/QUOT





woodnthings said:


> Corner clamps I use:
> These:
> View attachment 434631
> 
> ...


Exactly the type I was considering. These are they other kind, and if you look up “Best Corner Clamps“, or “Top Ten”, these are always at the top of the lists…https://www.amazon.com/Housolution-...la-468884604182&ref=&adgrpid=64417494871&th=1


----------

